# Help! Song suggestion!



## Liz0522 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello,
I am attempting to get into music school at my college. I have almost perfected Bach's two-part invention in d minor. I was working on a Mozart sonata but will not have time to perfect it. I was wondering if anyone could suggest a somewhat easier piece that's not quite as lengthy but more lyrical. I'm not a fan of the Bach invention. I like more 'flowy' pieces. If anyone has heard Yiruma's River Flows In You, I love that type of song. Any suggestions would be very helpful!
Thanks in advance,
Liz


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I think you should just forget about classical and play the music school some Megadeth on piano. I'm sure that'll impress them....not.


----------

